# Shift Knob! Yes, it's possible!



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is a shift knob cover I made. I took the original factory knob, and cut away the rubber. I was left with a plastic blank. I used a standard basket weave to complete it.


----------



## BigPurpleJeep (Apr 25, 2013)

Got a write up or how to? I really want to do this one to my Jeep as well. I popped out the shift pattern thing years ago and now it's ugly.


----------



## mike (May 2, 2013)

Does it slip?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

mike said:


> Does it slip?


No Sir, because it tapers down towards the bottom it can't slip up. I recommend anyone do this because it's super easy and looks really cool. 

I am curious if anyone else has done something similar.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I love this idea. I have never attempted a weave like this. Any pointers? I want to try this with the extra grey 550 I have left from my sling.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow man that's awesome .I wish I could do that,but I have a automatic transmission and I have to press a button to shift.I might could braid my emergency brake.this forum has given me so many ideas.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

paracordist said:


> Wow man that's awesome .I wish I could do that,but I have a automatic transmission and I have to press a button to shift.I might could braid my emergency brake.this forum has given me so many ideas.


Something like this around your ebrake handle would be cool!


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

J-Will said:


> I love this idea. I have never attempted a weave like this. Any pointers? I want to try this with the extra grey 550 I have left from my sling.


Yep. Just use glue to glue like 5 or 6 strands down the length of the shifter. Then, start at the top in the middle, and start weaving over and under the strands.

What I did was grab a length of paracord, tied a knot in the end, shoved it down in the shift knob, glued the lengths of cord, then started weaving. 

I really which I would have taken pictures. Ill see if I can come up with some drawings or something..


----------

